# Next deal on the way?



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well I may have been wrong about Q getting matched, but mark my words - the Suns are not done this offseason.

Don't believe me? Well mark _his_ words then:



> "I'm elated, but I'm already working on the next deal," said Suns President and General Manager Bryan Colangelo.


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/0729suns0729online.html 

Wonder what's in the works..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

S&T Dampier for Marion? Would make the Suns a much more well rounded team next year.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

It would, but that would require Dampier being signed to a humongous deal, which isn't going to happen. Colangelo actually made a comment that the Suns "weren't interested in any players who have questionable work ethics", or some such, which was essentially a comment about Dampier and the rumors around he and Phoenix.. I doubt the Suns are interested, to be honest. Who knows, though.

I also think the Suns are infatuated with CJ after what he's done this offseason, which is why trading one of their swingman is a more likely possibility..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> It would, but that would require Dampier being signed to a humongous deal, which isn't going to happen. Colangelo actually made a comment that the Suns "weren't interested in any players who have questionable work ethics", or some such, which was essentially a comment about Dampier and the rumors around he and Phoenix.. I doubt the Suns are interested, to be honest. Who knows, though.
> 
> I also think the Suns are infatuated with CJ after what he's done this offseason, which is why trading one of their swingman is a more likely possibility..


You mean Casey Jacobsen? Then who would be the guy to go. Not Joe Johnson eh? I mean who needs a swingman (that has a max contract no less) and doesn't mind losing their big. 

The only guy I could see readily available for Marion is Zydrunas Ilgauskas, because of his expiring deal. 

C - Ilgauskas/Voskuhl
PF - Amare/Lampe
SF - Joe Johnson/Zarko
SG - Quentin/Jacobsen 
PG - Nash/Barbosa

That is a bonafide playoff team.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

i feel to bad for Marion ! i dont want him to be traded he is the most important player on the team ! i say deal JJ for a decent center (lets say Samuel Dalembert for example or Dan Gadzuric and Joe Smith) or we can just hook up on a center like Chris Mihm who's restricted but cheap or Steven Hunter or Mikki Moore or Mamadou N'diaye who are unrestricted !

any other suggests "?!


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deannahum</b>!
> i say deal JJ for a decent center (Dan Gadzuric and Joe Smith)


Whoa, Whoa, Whoa!!! Why would the Bucks do this??!! I wouldn't even trade Smith for JJ AND you want us to give up Gadz!! JJ would be the backup to the backup on the Bucks. It would leave us with no PF and 1 C. Milwaukee would laugh for hours if Phoenix proposed this.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I wouldn't even trade Smith for JJ


Nice post. 

No really, I wouldn't do this trade either. Gadzuric hasn't shown anything other than he knows how to foul, and Joe Smith, well.. Joe Smith sucks. Who would want him?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice post.
> ...


Agreed. JJ for Joe Smith? C'mon now. Joe Johnson is better than Joe Smith will ever be or ever was.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

I strongly disagree with the Suns even thinking about trading Marion, he is a defensive stud, cetainly in the top 5 defensive players in the L, arguably the best. Throw in a odd but effective jumper, good ft shooting ability as well as 3-pt. , good slashing/ finishing ability on the inside as well as beingly certainly an impact player. He may not be able to carry a team, but I don't see anyone out there that really could help us anymore than Shawn. I certainly know that we need a center and all, but truthfully if some deal involving Marion came through for someone like Iglauskas, I don't believe it would help our record any had we just kept Shawn.

But on the other hand, I know Colangelo is working on a trade deal, but truthfully I don't really see us getting a trade, I may be wrong here but, I honestly think that we may be stuck with the lineup we currently have.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

Why would u trade Marion any wyas he's better than JJ trade JJ


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I was very impressed w/ Casey during the summer league here. He was very assertive and showed he could drive to the hoop, shoot w/ range, and also pass the ball well. He played like he had a chip on his shoulder.

Matrix is the next one to go. Honestly, a big man would be much better for this team. I think Casey will be more than able to be the 6th man, playing both wings off the bench. Zarko can also play some 3, so they should be fine at the position.

A big man is the next step.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice post.
> ...


Danny is going to show his potential this year with him having to play more. Also Joe Smith doesn't suck. He is close to averaging a double double and he also plays D. So you are saying Boozer and others like him suck too?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> Danny is going to show his potential this year with him having to play more. Also Joe Smith doesn't suck. He is close to averaging a double double and he also plays D. So you are saying Boozer and others like him suck too?


Smith is 30 years old, has no upside, and had a non-impressive season of 11/8 on below 44% shooting with all the opportunity in the world in Milwaukee. Johnson is one of the top 5 under 22 swingmen in the NBA. As far as being a defender, on every Bucks forum I go to it seems like people are complaining about the defense of both he and Skinner. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> Danny is going to show his potential this year with him having to play more. Also Joe Smith doesn't suck. He is close to averaging a double double and he also plays D. So you are saying Boozer and others like him suck too?


Dude, come on...there is no argument out there that supports a Joe Smith for Joe Johnson trade.:no:


----------



## Aussiesonic (Jun 17, 2003)

What if Seattle offered

R. Lewis and a Draft Pick for Marion.

Lewis has a smallers contract and a nice outside shot and would compliment the inside game of Amare and the slashing game of Richarson.

Seattle needs a better rebounder and Marion is the best SF boarder in the game.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

We're already bad enough defensively, thanks.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Smith is 30 years old, has no upside, and had a non-impressive season of 11/8 on below 44% shooting with all the opportunity in the world in Milwaukee.


He is only 28 and if almost averaging a double double is non-impressive than I don't know what. He will be even better with Skinner gone too so his stats should go up. I don't care about the trade but I gotta stick up for Joe.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

What about Zo (Alonzo Mourning)?

The Nets are having a fire sale this off-season and it looks like they are going to make every effort to unload Mourning if he comes back: 

http://www.nj.com/sports/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-1/1091164231266180.xml

I bet we could get him cheap. The only problem would be absorbing Zo's contract.

I'd rather take a risk on Mourning then some project center.


As for all the Marion rumors, I really hope we keep him. I think a lineup of Stud (PF), Marion (SF), Q (SG), and Nash (PG) will be extremely explosive. Bring in JJ as the 6th man for some fire off the bench. 


OT:

I kind of wish the Suns would have acquired Kittles considering the Nets only got a 2nd round pick for him. While this possibly could have effected us getting Q (meaning the Clippers would have matched the offer to Q if they did not get Kittles), I would have jumped at the chance to get another solid player for basically nothing.


BTW: Hi everyone. This is my first post. 

-Eric


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lukasbmw</b>!
> What about Zo (Alonzo Mourning)?
> 
> The Nets are having a fire sale this off-season and it looks like they are going to make every effort to unload Mourning if he comes back:
> ...


Welcome to the board, Eric.  

I'm not sure if any team would take on Zo's contract (around $18/3 I believe) on the outside chance he may return; probably not until the final year. With teams scrapping so badly for cap room, taking Zo's contract would not be very cap-conscious.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Zo is finished. Taking him and trading him for Marion would be the most ridiculous thing ever done. You don't do things like that unless you get Jason Kidd as well and the Suns don't need Kidd.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Welcome to the board, man.

Zo would definitely be a very high risk, possible high reward kind of acquisition. I wouldn't think we'd go after him unless it was an absolute last resort.

Kittles would have been a nice pickup too, but we did essentially get Q for free .


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Maybe our next deal is signing Tractor Traylor.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

How about Marion and Vujanic(or future pick, or Chicago pick, or Voskuhl?) for Dampier and Dunleavy?


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

You know, there is lots of talk on the warriorsworld.com I visit board about a possible Marion for Dampier swap. There are people that see Marion as an obvious upgrade and would like him as opposed to nothing for Damp, and then there are people that like Dunleavey enough to take their chances and aren't into Marion's contract.

I kind of sit in the middle. But I think it's kind of safe to say that Dunleavey would not be included in a Damp for Marion swap, Mullin is to high on the guy and I don't think the Warriors are into Marion enough (despite how bad they are).


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I think GS is going to let Dampier go and keep the cap space. In any case, the Suns are not going to pay Dampier the same money because Dampier has a history of injuries and inconsistent play.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> I think GS is going to let Dampier go and keep the cap space. In any case, the Suns are not going to pay Dampier the same money because Dampier has a history of injuries and inconsistent play.


I agree they SHOUDN'T... and i don't think they COULD anyway... lack of cap space... If they had money i believe they probably would... Brian just want next season team to be Flashy... Dampier is an excellente defensive center... I think it would be great to add him... but he sure as hell don't deserve all that money!


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

What would the Suns be willing to give up for Theo Ratliff? 

Would they be willing to take on an unwanted contract from POR (Ruben Pattersen, or possibly Derek Anderson, but Pattersen would be the first choice)?

Would they be willing to include a young prospect (Lampe? Cabacapka? in particular or Jacobsen? Rights to Vujanic?) with a guy like Shawn Marion to seal the deal?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The Suns aren't going to trade Marion for Dampier EVER.

And they would never take on Ruben Patterson.

And Marion and young prospects for Ratliff and a bad contract? Um no. I like Ratliff but he is too old and fragile and not exactly a world beater. He isn't going to add that much more to this team. He is physically weaker and softer than Amare.

We would have to get Darius Miles signed and traded in that package for Marion. Though I guess we Darius Miles taking the MLE with the Suns next season is a no-brainer anyway if they have interesst and he sign the Q-ualifying offer as expected right now.

A healthy Marcus Camby would have been perfect or Tyson Chandler in a trade. Maybe Dalembert.

More likely would be shipping Eisley ( he'd start in Atlanta), Chicagos pick, Zarko and Milos to Atlanta for capspace.

Swap Jacobsen for Skita and sign Dampier.

Dampier/Voshkul/Lampe
Amare/Skita/Vroman
Marion/JJ
Q/JJ
Nash/JJ/Barbosa
+ a veteran minimum guy


----------

